# Amplificador de 50 W



## zeuspower (Ago 19, 2007)

Hola...Este es otro aporte, es un amplificador de 50W, con el cual completo la serie con tres amplificador, de 350W, 100W y 50W,  de excelentes capacidades técnicas para que los construyan....

Mirenlo y me comentan como les parece.. 

A continuacion coloco el esquematico, el pcb con sus componentes, una foto del amplificador armado y la pcb del amplificador..OJO esto es solo un canal..deben reproducir para dos canales.. 

Gracias..por sus comentarios.


----------



## zeuspower (Ago 19, 2007)

Igualmente les dejo todo lo relacionado con la fuente de alimentación de dicho amplificador..


----------



## zeuspower (Ago 19, 2007)

Por último aca les envio como queda la conexión del amplificador..ya con un diagrama bien diseñado....

Espero que al igual que los otros dos amplificador tambien les llame la atensión éste.

Suerte y que viva la electrónica....


----------



## nandezfox (Ago 20, 2007)

holas una preguntita nomas, lo que sucede es que no se diseñar las bobinas , y como a la salida va una bobina podrias darme el numero de vueltas y el diametro de dicho dispositivo le estaria muy agradecido, porque el amplificador esta rechevere   gracias


----------



## Maritto (Ago 20, 2007)

Una preguntita, son 50W RMS, sobre que carga?

Mucahs Gracias por tu aporte!


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Ago 20, 2007)

Te hago una pregunta: ¿Cuál es el tamaño del PCB? para imprimirlo en la escala correcta.

Muy bueno el amplificador, lo voy a armar

Para Maritto:
Según las cuentas con una entrada de 0dB sobre 8 ohms da 40W y sobre 4 ohms 80W.


----------



## jona (Ago 20, 2007)

hola
gracias por esas hermosas fotos compañeros, se parece mucho a uno amplificador que arme hace unos años,la base de componentes y conexionados es la misma.
lamentablemente el profesor se equivoco en algo y el amplificador salio andando mal(con distorcion) o directamente no andaba,pero este esta muy bueno.
gracias por la data...


----------



## javier xino (Mar 3, 2009)

cual es  el THD a plena potencia?

graciasss ....

aaa y  lo de la bobina  tambien me causa dudsas  .....

se compra o hay  que  hacerla ...?


----------



## juanma (Mar 3, 2009)

Ya las fotos muestran el claro sello SiliconChip.

http://www.siliconchip.com.au/cms/A_30285/article.html

Dejo una imagen diferente de ese mismo amplificador:


Y las 2 versiones armadas (no mire todos los archivos que subiste Zuespower, asi que no se si esta)


Saludos!


----------



## javier xino (Mar 6, 2009)

emm  bueno  primero que  todo  quero dar las gracias  a zeuspower por subir semejante bichito
pues pretendo  construirlo (cuando cuente con algo de dinero  ...!)
pero ...aparte del tema de la bobina y  el THD  .
quisiera pedir  las medidas de la placa  , dado que no tengo experiencia en hacer placas  
con el metodo de la plancha .....
por eso  me seria de gran ayuda saber las medidas de la placa ..
bueno ina  mas que agradecer  a zeuspower  por este amplificador  ...me despido

saludos a los foristas !


----------



## Negro... (Mar 6, 2009)

el tamaño de la placa es de 11.72 cm de alto y 14.71 cm de ancho ..
me sumo al pedido de como construir la bobina , seria el unico punto que me falta para terminar el amplificador pero nose como hacerla ..

saludos !


----------



## venado_bike (Mar 6, 2009)

la bobina la podes Sacar de cualquier aparato Electronico en Desuso.. Lo unico que tendrias que saber Cuanto mide La bobina.. (Inductometro)


----------



## Maná 87 (Mar 7, 2009)

hola a todos.. x lo que veo estan con el tema de la bobina. antes que nada quiero agradecer a negro por pasar las medidas de la placa, gracias!.. bueno ahora el tema de la bobina yo tengo armado y funcionando este amplificador e hice las pruebas con, y sin la dichosa bobina la corriente de pico que se registra en el parlante es de 750mA y unos cuantos voltios al encender el amplificador conectado a la carga, pero con la bobina baja mucho ese valor pero sigue apareciendo ese PLOP! al encenderlo pero es muy leve, no es para preocuparse, a esta bobina la arme sobre una broca de taladro de 13mm con 26vueltas de alamble de 2mm. la puse en vertical sobre la placa obio que con nucleo de aire, y este feroz bicho anda de lujo, lo encendi con señal al 50% de volumen y no salto nada, eso quiere decir que la bobina funciona ya que es para frenar los picos de corriente, que no sean tan bruscos. bueno les dejo mi experiencia y espero que les aproveche luego me cuentan.. suerte!

saludos.

Emmanuel.


----------



## Negro... (Mar 7, 2009)

Gracias Emmanuel por el dato .. voy a probar a ver que onda .. despues comento que tal quedo ..

saludos !


----------



## javier xino (Mar 7, 2009)

gracias negro  por las medidas ,ahora  me dedicare  a hacer la placa  .....

y  maná  87  ...muchas gracias  por lo de la bobina  ...creo que sacaste de  dudas  a mas de uno 


aaa  lo ultimo .....
alguen sabe  el THD  del amplificador a plena potencia ?


----------



## cronos (Mar 7, 2009)

javier xino dijo:
			
		

> gracias negro  por las medidas ,ahora  me dedicare  a hacer la placa  .....
> 
> y  maná  87  ...muchas gracias  por lo de la bobina  ...creo que sacaste de  dudas  a mas de uno
> 
> ...




checa el link que pueso juanma en el post #9


----------



## psychatog (Mar 11, 2009)

Tiene pinta el projecto... Voy a ver que onda


----------



## Negro... (Mar 13, 2009)

Alguien que sepa de alguna casa de buenos aires capital - argentina - que trabaje termistores por que no consigo el rxe250 ptc .. es lo unico que me falta para probar el amplificador de ultima si alguien sabe otra solucion .. 

saludos gent !


----------



## crimson (Mar 13, 2009)

En esta casa tienen termistores. Saludos C
http://www.gmelectronica.com.ar/catalogo/pag66.html


----------



## Negro... (Mar 13, 2009)

gracias .. ya lo solucione .. no era un termistor lo que tenia que conseguir 

saludos


----------



## jasj_20 (Ago 12, 2009)

mis dudas:

1_ es posible cambiar los transistores BC639 por otro? , cual seria el apropiado?

2_ es posible combinar 2 transistores Tip3055 y 2  Mj2955, ?

3_ que viene siendo ... "RxE2550"


----------



## zopilote (Ago 13, 2009)

jasj_20 dijo:
			
		

> Busco reemplazo para transistores de este circuito (amplificador de 50W)
> 
> transistores
> 
> ...




los transistores reemplazantes son los siguientes.


bc639      2SD667, 2sc2705

mje350    2sD649, BF471,BD139

 y el fusible es como indica de 3 amperios, y el Poliswitch  PXe250 es un fusible autorecuperable para proteger contra sobrecargas mayores a 50W, puedes dejarlo  por que no son muy comerciales.


Etolipoz


----------



## jasj_20 (Ago 13, 2009)

zopilote dijo:
			
		

> hola jasj  los transistores reemplazantes son los siguientes...


Gracias por tu pronta respuesta,
pero aun tengo una duda



			
				jasj_20 dijo:
			
		

> 2_ es posible combinar 2 transistores Tip3055 y 2 Mj2955, ?


es que en la tienda donde compre los materiales solo tenian 2 TIP3055 y 2 MJ2955
¿no tiene ningun problema?
pues en el circuito lo aprueba pero no se si, se deben usar de un solo tipo los 4

..


----------



## LORD KSPER (Ago 13, 2009)

Hola a todos, tengo algunas dudillas, traigo la espina de armarme un sonido para la pc

este amplificador tiene buena calidad de audio?
me puede servir este como subwofer?
en caso de que no encuentre el termistor, es posible reemplazarlo o que otra alternativa tengo?

agradeco de antemano su ayuda y opiniones


----------



## Emi77 (Ago 13, 2009)

Hola lord..como potencia para un subwoofer lo veo poco, depende del parlante que uses y de los demás parlantes y potencias que tengas en tú equipo, generalmete el sub es de el doble de potencia que los demás parlantes del equipo, da algunos datos más de tú equipo de sonido...respecto del termistor no se sí se podrá puentear y obviarlo, habrá que esperar que los que sepan más del tema comenten, sí querés usar está potencia es decir unos 50w está el  proyecto 3A de ESP, que suena muy bien, es más sencillo y menos costoso..


----------



## LORD KSPER (Ago 14, 2009)

Hola muchas gracias por tu respuesta, tomare en cuenta tu recomendacion
no busco una potencia muy ostentosa, mas bien algo modesto pero de buena calidad, como se tal vez no encuentre un sonido de buena calidad como los comerciales por eso ando en busca de un buen amplificador con las 3 "B", no tengo ningun equio de sonido tendre que comprar todo para montarme el sonido por eso ando en busca de uno y gastar en algo que sepa que no me va a satisfacer

saludos


----------



## Cacho (Ago 14, 2009)

LORD KSPER dijo:
			
		

> ...tendre que comprar todo para montarme el sonido por eso ando en busca de uno y gastar en algo que sepa que no me va a satisfacer


Pero eso es lo más simple del mundo. Si querés algo que no te satisfaga... ¡Tenés montones para elegir!  

Fuera ya de broma, el P03A que te propone Emi77 es un circuitazo. Anda muy bien y anda con los reemplazos que se te ocurra usar. Sólo tenés que conectar todo siguiendo bien el diagrama de la página y no vas a tener ningún problema: Elliott tiene unos diseños excelentes y todos funcionan a la primera (a menos que te equivoques en algo).

Yo tengo armado un P03 (la versión anterior) y anda perfecto. Acá hay algunas fotos y datos de cómo está hecho, junto con un link al esquema. El P03A está en la misma página, sólo hay que buscarlo.

Saludos


----------



## Emi77 (Ago 14, 2009)

Podrías hacer algo así a ojo sin calcular mucho con los P03A, podés usar dos de estos para unos bafles estéreo, dos más de estos para el sub tal vez en puente o con un subwoofer doble bobina, es decir una etapa por bobina, y así tenés el doble de potencia en el sub, por que esto? Bueno por que la sencibilidad de un parlante de medios o un tweeter generalmente es bastante mayor a la de un woofer, entonces necesitas más o menos el doble de potencia para que el sub suene como los demás bafles de tú sistema...de momento se me ocurre eso, cualquier cosa consulta que hay gente que sabe mucho, no es mi caso ja..saludos!


----------



## jasj_20 (Ago 18, 2009)

Hola todos!

Tengo varias dudas pues voy a comprar los elementos que me faltan para terminar este amplificador
1) voy a comprar el cable de salida para lo bafles, y en las fotos del circuito completo aparece una recomendacion, pero no comprendo a que se refiere




2) segun la sigiente imagen , la entrada de corriente Ac debe ser de 250V, pero aca en "colombia" no existe tal conexion en una casa domestica,
la corriente es de 110V ? no importa o Que ? Que debo hacer?




3) tengo dos Tip2955 y dos "2n3055" , es posible convinarlos ?



..


----------



## chacarock (Ago 20, 2009)

Maná 87 dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos.. x lo que veo estan con el tema de la bobina. antes que nada quiero agradecer a negro por pasar las medidas de la placa, gracias!.. bueno ahora el tema de la bobina yo tengo armado y funcionando
> Emmanuel.



hola Mana87, queria preguntarte , que tamaño de disipador pusiste, podrias poner alguna foto del modulo? gracias de antemano


saludos


----------



## Cacho (Ago 20, 2009)

chacarock dijo:
			
		

> hola Mana87, queria preguntarte , que tamaño de disipador pusiste...



Por acá: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/calculo-basico-disipadores-amplificadores-ab-19480/
No es en particular el amplificador de Mana87, pero te puede servir bastante.


Saludos


----------



## chacarock (Ago 21, 2009)

Muchisimas gracias Cacho , lo tenia olvidado a ese  tema, perdon

un abrazo


----------



## Cacho (Ago 21, 2009)

De nada Chaca.


----------



## mbuttarelli (Dic 21, 2009)

hola en el circuito hay una resistencia variable de 200 ohm que funcion cumple?? a cuanto tengo que ajustarla?? o mejor dicho que valore tengo qe verificar variando esa resistencia?? gracias


----------



## Cacho (Dic 22, 2009)

Ese preset de 200r (VR1) controla la corriente de reposo. Al variarlo tendrás que ir midiendo la caída sobre las resistencias de potencia hasta que de lo que debe para este ampli en particular. Usualmente, entre 20 y 40mA se usan para esto, pero todo dependerla de las características de este ampli, que no conozco.
Puede necesitar más o quizá menos corriente. No lo sé.

Saludos


----------



## alcorte (May 18, 2010)

una pregunta, que preamplificador recomiendan para este proyecto, teniendo en cuenta de que lo voy hacer estereo.

desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## antiworldx (May 18, 2010)

Hermoso diseño!!! felicidades por el diseñador de este circuito, me encanto! Sobre todo la realimentacion que tiene en el diferencial de entrada. No se me habia ocurrido un circuito así.

Salu2!


----------



## Cacho (May 20, 2010)

¿De qué realimentación hablás Antiworld?


----------



## antiworldx (May 20, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> ¿De qué realimentación hablás Antiworld?



Q2 y Q3 forman un amplificador diferencial en la entrada, es el pre de entrada pues. Q2 recibe la señal de entrada y Q3 recibe la señal de salida del ampli adecuada a nivel con un divisor de tension con la resistencia de 22k y 1k. Al ser un amplificador diferencial, y ahi es donde no se me habia ocurrido, tiene por propiedad natural, de hacer la resta de la realimentacion para estabilizar el circuito.
Q4 y Q5 es otro ampllificador diferencial, el cual se utiliza para hacer la inversion de face requerida para el trabajo push pull. 

Ingenioso diseño!!!
Me encanto...


----------



## Cacho (May 20, 2010)

Ahora sí...
El diseño este (o mejor dicho, este tipo de diseño) es muy común en amplis de audio, por eso me llamó la atención que mencionaras la realimentación.
Lo que no es tan frecuente es el segundo par diferencial, pero no llega a ser algo raro de ver. Lo que está bastante feo eso de conectar las resistencias de 100r de los emisores de Q8 y Q9 a los emisores de Q10 y Q11 en lugar de mandarlas directamente a la salida. Si se cortara una de las resistencias de 0r22 la cosa se pondría fea...

Saludos


----------



## antiworldx (May 20, 2010)

Yo he visto los par diferenciales en los sony, puro acoplamiento directo para ampliar el ancho de banda de la respuesta del sistema. En la parte donde controlan la ganancia y los filtros para sub o medios, son operacionales, pero igual, puro acoplamiento directo desde la entrada hasta las bocinas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 20, 2010)

Es exactamente el mismo principio de los amplificadores operaciones en configuración no-inversora. De hecho, un amplificador con este diseño es un amplificador operacional "de potencia".


----------



## antiworldx (May 20, 2010)

No lo habia pensado asi "maestro", pero ciertamente es un opamp-sotote... 
"the force be with you".


----------



## Tacatomon (May 20, 2010)

mmm, Diferentes forma de ver lo cotidiano en un amplificador!!!
De verdad que cada día aprendes cosas interesantes...


----------

